# we got yelled at for horse poo



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

I went riding with a couple girls from the stable yesterday. we mostly did trails but at the end of the day we came out to the road, witch was kinda busy. so we stayed off to the side cutting in on the lawns of a few places like we usally do to keep from getting run over. there was a big truck and a line of ars coming so we rode onto the lawn of some house but were still closeish to the road and waited for the trafic to pass.passages. and off course my horse started taking a big poop. i didn't think to much of it,horses poop. as the traffic passed we started to head out and my friends horse started pooping on the lawn as she rode off. we got a little ways up the road and this guy comes flying up in a car bitching about poop in his yard. i told him sorry but thers nothing i can do and besides its just horse poo, it good for the lawn. has anything like this happned to you ? What did u do? Lets hear your poop story.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I would offer to go back and pick it up after the ride, I mean you did have your horse in someones yard. when I walk my dogs, I pick up their waste because animal craps in my yard is a pet peeve of mine. Pick it up for gosh sakes, its not that hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

if someones horse poo'd in my yard I would be mad as well, you have to pick up after your dog if it goes in peoples yards, that is common courtesy, I would have said I'm sorry if you have a shovel, I can put it in your garden, or trash bag, etc. Yes horses poo, but its much bigger than dog poo


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

I can understand why he was upset. You really shouldn't be riding in privately owned lawns unless you have permission from the owners. You should have gone back to clean up after your ride and in the future shouldn't ride on the lawns unless you have permission.

Non-riders tend to lump all riders in together and all it takes is a handful of unpleasant experiences for riders to be entirely banned from trails and other public spaces even if the vast majority of riders are polite and rule abiding. Consider going out of your way to make your interactions with the non-horsey public pleasant as possible.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Clean up the poo. It's the polite thing to do. And he COULD have slapped you with a trespassing charge. You DID leave the evidence behind to make it easy for him, after all. That is HIS yard and you have NO rights to it. Not for riding on nor pooping on.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry I have to agree with the other posts, if your horse pooed in my yard it would make me really angry. Just because you're a horse person does not mean he is, you guys should have picked it up. Who wants to smell horse poo when you walk out your front door!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be too happy about a few piles of horse poop in my yard either! I love horses, and yes horses poo any and everywhere, and yes it might not be too bad for the yard... still... no one wants that in their yard. The nice thing would have been to apologize and go back to pick it up. To someone else, it's not "just horse poo".


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I remember as a kid riding thru the neighborhood when my horse cut loose, the man came running with a shovel, scooped it up, said thanks and spread it in the flower bed! I don't see the big deal (unless it's doggie do which is very rank), but if the house owner was upset then offering to clean it up would be the right thing.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

The last thing anybody would want is to step into a big pile of horse poo while taking out their trash or grabbing the mail. Do the right thing and go back and clean it up. As much as I love horses, I would be highly upset if someone's horse pooped in my yard and they didn't bother to clean it up.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally wouldn't see the big deal. Sometimes I wish that some homeowners woudl understand that we riders need to get off the pavement to let cars pass. But this is the type of thing that keeps passing more and more laws to keep livestock owners in difficulty. You were on private property no matter the reason. The thing to do at the time would have been to offer to come back with your manure rake and clean it up.

When I was younger homeowners would clamber for free manure, but those times have passed. 

It's time for consideration.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm simply saying what everyone else has said and that a lesson that applies to all things in life, " if you make a mess, clean it up". I think you were extremely inconsiderate to even think that it was justified. It was not your decision , but his.

Unfortunately callous situations like yours reflect on all horse riders.
You owe that gentleman an apology. Soon.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Leaving horse poop behind is the exact argument that hikers, bikers, ATVer's use to get horses banned from public forest trails.

Polite trail etiquette is to dismount and kick the manure off the trail or to scoop it and carry it away. The carry it away option is the only one advisable when in a residential area as someone's dog may get into it and get sick (especially if the horse was recently dewormed with Ivermectin.)

I can understand that to a horseperson it's 'just manure' but that really only applies when the poop is on a horse farm or ranch anymore.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Horses poop. It happens. 

But that doesn't mean you can just shrug your shoulders and claim zero responsibility for your actions considering you were in a place you shouldn't have been (someone's private property) to begin with. And as a rider, it's your responsibility to make sure that riding privileges are something that everyone can enjoy in the future. 

As a trail rider who hauls out to ride on mixed use public trails, I am always aware of the fact that there are going to be people who are not horsey, and their reaction to the yucky stuff that comes out the back end of my horse. If I'm riding with a friend, and someone poops, we get off to kick it off the trail. Some of the trails I ride on are very close (I can see my bedroom window) to the place where I live, and when I'm not riding, I go for walks on those trails. Nothing gets me more hopping mad than seeing someone else leave their horse's poop in the middle of the trail because as an equestrian, I want to be able to enjoy those trails in many ways and wouldn't want the non horsey folks to start muttering about not allowing horses around. 

Because face it, non horsey out number horsey. And it won't be pretty. 

Bottom line is, someone should have gone back to clean up the poop from that guy's yard.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I understand you couldn't control that your horses had to poop right then. However, I agree with the other posters who say that the correct way to handle it would be to apologize and let the property owner know that you would be back soon to remove the poop. This fellow is doing you a favor by letting you ride on his lawn so you don't have to ride on the road. What if he gets frustrated with horse riders disrespecting his property and puts up a fence or otherwise blocks his property off? I am a horse owner and would excuse the horse for pooping on my lawn but would fully expect the owner to come back and clean it up in a timely manner.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Like others have said I think you owe this person an apology and I would go back and clean it up if he hasn't already. If you are forced to ride on private property to avoid the road then you shouldn't be riding there - either stay on the road or find somewhere else to ride. Sorry but riders with this attitude make the rest of us that do clean up after our horses look bad.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Horseychick87 said:


> Leaving horse poop behind is the exact argument that hikers, bikers, ATVer's use to get horses banned from public forest trails.
> 
> Polite trail etiquette is to dismount and kick the manure off the trail or to scoop it and carry it away. The carry it away option is the only one advisable when in a residential area as someone's dog may get into it and get sick (especially if the horse was recently dewormed with Ivermectin.)
> 
> I can understand that to a horseperson it's 'just manure' but that really only applies when the poop is on a horse farm or ranch anymore.


I ride on multi use trails all the time. These trails are built for use by walkers, runners, cyclist and when we're lucky horses. It's up to all horse people to respect the other users and leave no trace be it trash or poop. Most non horse people don't feel the same way about poop as we do. It is a reflection of all horses when one person lets their horse poop in the middle of the trail and justs walks on. Get off, kick the poop off the trail or better yet, when your horse signals that he's going to dump, step off the trail. Our access gets restricted more and more everyday and it usually starts with something as innocent as a tiny pile of poop and quickly turns into a big one.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not cleaning up after your horse is a good way to fines implemented for failure to remove the manure or, even worse, restricted horseback riding access on certain roads. You should go back and clean it up. I was talking to a neighbor on his driveway, my horse left a steaming pile, I said it will be cleaned up as soon as I get home and put the horse away, and it was.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The first mistake was riding on someone's lawn. If you cannot get off the road without trespassing, you should not ride there.

Second mistake was not picking up the poop. You likely did not have the option to move it right then and there, but you should have told him you would be back as soon as possible to remove it.

Make sure you fix any holes/hoofprints in his lawn as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have worried about it if it was in the road but on someone's lawn? Yes it needs to be picked up.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Kids are getting increasingly inconsiderate :/

You do realise that 500kgs on hooves can also tear up lawn? So not only could the owner charge you with trespass he could also try for property damage.not picking up the manure? I'm a rider and I'd be serious mad if someone let their horse manure on my front lawn and ignored it.

It is a simple matter of respect. Having a horse doesn't make you better than anyone, and doing things like that put a bad taste in people's mouth about ALL horse riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dannbarbery (Apr 25, 2014)

It's your horse so it's your responsibility to clean up what he left on the ground. Just like any other pets, dogs for example, an owner should bring something to clean the poop when walking his/her dog. I too would get a little angry when someone's pet decides to poop on my lawn that I took care so well.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I really think this is not going the way the OP wanted, I think they thought people would be like how dare that person get mad at me for my horse, stupid person..lol or how should I have to clean up after my animal when it was on your lawn without your permission, or I shouldn't have to handle poo, stuff like that:lol:


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Depending on where you are at, you could be charged with trespassing. It IS NOT acceptable to go onto someone's property. At the very least, you would have been charged with littering here. My neighbor had a similar problem going on ( I have a fence to the road , that is a high power electric so nobody can trespass ), but he didnt so he filled the front area with penny nails. That stopped the problem from horses, bikes, everything. Wish I had thought of it, i have thousands into the fencing


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Agree with everyone else. I know a lot of people who go ballistic when *dogs* poop on their yards (a lot of dog walkers carry bags to clean up any messes) - and dog poop is way different than *horse* poop! I know I wouldn't be happy if someone's horse pooped in my lawn, and he/she ignored it.
If I were you, I would go and personally apologize to that guy, whether you want to write him a note or muster up the courage to visit with him face to face. 
Lesson hopefully learned. Be considerate! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Riding in "someone's" yard is not true technically as depending on local ordinances the 1st 10 to 15 feet next to the road is State/County "right of way" so it is not Trespassing. 

But, that being said the rider of the Horse should apologize if the homeowner catches them and even if not caught in the act "Always" go back and clean up their Horse's Poo......

.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

In the state of NJ and many other states, horses must follow the same rules as bikes. That means riding with traffic and ON THE ROAD! You must abide by traffic signs, cross at corners and use the bike paths where they are provided. Your off the road area is the shoulder of the road and not someones yard.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Riding in "someone's" yard is not true technically as depending on local ordinances the 1st 10 to 15 feet next to the road is State/County "right of way" so it is not Trespassing.
> 
> ...


This is the way it is in NC, and that 10-15' road easement is public and you can ride on it, per the DOT. If it's in front of a 100 acre corn field, we don't clean up, but if it is front of a residence 100' off the road where they obviously keep up the easement, we do return to clean up out of respect.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Horse poop doesn't cross my eyes, but someone who doesn't have horses has every right to expect an owner to come back and clean up after their animal. I live out in the country and realize poop happens, but anyone who keeps the easement mowed and manicured deserves to be shown a little respect instead of sass.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I remember excercising/training my two year old by hand walking him up and down the streets on the outskirts of a small town. I had a garbage bag and a fold up spade on the saddle. One lady frowned as I walked by (on the road, not on her lawn) and I waves cheerily and pointed to the garbage bag and spade. She smiled and waved back. This is being considerate and she understood I was going to pick up anything my horse deposited on the road.

A little ways later, the horse DID poop on the road and when I went to pick it up, and guy ran out, asked if he could have it and cheerfully shovelled it up. He was going to put it between the rows in his garden because fresh horse poop will burn vegetation (thus burn out the weeds between his vegetables).

Please be courteous. If you HAVE to ride in populated streets, ensure you have a bag and a shovel to remove your horse's mess and show that you are a conscientious rider.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't carry a bag with me, but I return after the ride with my pickup, shovel and broom. Most of the neighbors by now have seen me cleaning up after my horses. They also drive slow going past me and ask how my mare is doing if we see them walking. Having neighbors say they like seeing my horses and having them ask how my horses are doing makes cleaning up a good investment of my time. :wink:


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

You "Can't do anything about it?" So you just let your horse poop on someone's property and claim no responsibility because there is NOTHING you could possibly have done about it? Sure you can't prevent it from happening but you sure as heck can go pick it up! it's "JUST" horse poop to you, but to someone who doesn't own horses, they don't want 10 pounds of poop in their yard to deal with! Not to mention if a dog gets at it they can get seriously ill. Had the man not noticed the poo and the dog managed to get it before he saw it you could have potentially killed the dog. And what about little kids? 

You should have picked it up or at LEAST swept it off their yard with your boot. If that's so hard for you get one of those bags that catch it when the horse goes. 

I also agree with the other poster that said if you have to ride in other people's yards to be safe from the road, don't ride there. It's entirely inconsiderate.


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok i will try to be more carefull where i ride, i rode by where the horses had pooped. it was a lot of poop,looks like all 3 horses had let it go. my horse had made a big pile and the other two had pooped as we rode off. they guy was such a jerk i don't really care this time but ill try to be more caring. It didn't seem to bother the other girls either. weird how one horse poops so the others do too. Oh well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok i will try to be more carefull where i ride, i rode by where the horses had pooped. it was a lot of poop,looks like all 3 horses had let it go. my horse had made a big pile and the other two had pooped as we rode off. they guy was such a jerk i don't really care this time but ill try to be more caring. It didn't seem to bother the other girls either. weird how one horse poops so the others do too. Oh well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I would have been yelling at you too. Especially with the flippant attitude you threw. Your horse pooped in my yard. Yea I might have horses in my back yard and even move the temp fencing around my yard for my horses to graze my lawn, but I shovel their poop after. I don't want horse poop all over my yard. And some bratty kid riding across my lawn and letting her horse poop then telling me "oh well nothing I can do about it" I would be raising heck.

When I ride my horses across other peoples property, with permission I might add, and they poop I dismount and kick it off to the side. I live on a country highway that is really busy with logging trucks so I tend to have to pull off into driveways or yards once and awhile and none of the people care because they know I wont leave my horses poop in the middle of their property.

I think you handled it really rude and in a very immature way. And to go back and giggle at the evidence after and say "oh well was rude" just adds to the immaturity.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

alice1919 said:


> Ok i will try to be more carefull where i ride, i rode by where the horses had pooped. it was a lot of poop,looks like all 3 horses had let it go. my horse had made a big pile and the other two had pooped as we rode off. *they guy was such a jerk i don't really care this time *but ill try to be more caring. It didn't seem to bother the other girls either. weird how one horse poops so the others do too. *Oh well*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DUUUUUUUDE, don't you get it?!? 

The guy was a "jerk" because 3 teenaged (I can only hope that you and your friends are in the 13-19 age range because man, that's an entitlement attitude right there) lets their horses leave big piles of poo in his yard and rode off all la-de-da. That's the exact attitude that gets non-horse people riled up about horse people and like I said before, if they start coming out in force against horse people... it is not going to be pretty. 

As I said before, I live very close to open space that is mixed used trails for biking, pedestrians (walking, jogging, running, etc) and equestrians. It's pretty cool because I've ridden there for years, even before the housing development where I live now was built. But it's really important to stay on the good side of the non horsey people, even if they get irate. For example, just before I moved to my new house (like literally 4 days before) we rode along the public fire road that I can now see from the backyard because I wanted my friend to see the back end of the house. One woman walking her dog wasn't very happy and was concerned about horse poop. I assured her that we were just going by to look at the house my parents had bought and that I would clean up any poo if the horses made a mess. Neither did, and we went on our merry way. And then a week later, I was out in the front of my house waiting for a delivery when the lady drove by. I introduced myself, she said I looked familiar and I mentioned the horses and assured her again that my horse wouldn't make a mess and if he did, I'd clean it up. Guess what, she told me she actually liked watching me ride my horse by and thought he was very pretty. Staying on her good side has been a good thing for me because all of my neighbors in the area know that I have a horse and that I might ride by on my way back to the trailer parked nearby. And they're all nice because they know I'll clean up after my horse. 

But honestly, just saying "I don't care" and "oh well" are attitudes that need to change ASAP.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

And its attitude like this that is making it harder and harder to have horses anywhere close to residential areas. A lot of new subdivisions are popping up outside the city and stretching towards "farm country". A lot of people who have lived in these areas for years with their live stock are being bullied out by the towns because people don't want the smell around them and don't want people riding around their homes because of the manure. People not cleaning it up just adds fuel to the fire. 

The OP's attitude is ruining things for everyone around her area.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I would not be surprised if that "JERK" took that evidence to city hall, after your I'm better than you attitude you gave him, and it shows up that you can't ride horses on the roads anymore


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep. 'Just deserts' are hard to swallow.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Honestly, you're lucky that guy didn't call the cops on you and your friends. And if it were me, your lazy and nonchalant attitude would have made me angry, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If you were my daughter...

I'd string you up by your ears and haul your butt over to that neighbors house to clean ALL of it up BY HAND, then tell you to kiss riding GOODBYE for three months!
And I'd make you do chores at his house, for FREE, instead of ride!

Good grief!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well this issue has certainly stirred up a hornet's nest. Not much I can add, but I am glad that so many of us care and would clean up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't have been happy or nice about 3 steaming piles in my yard, and I'd have been even LESS nice about the hoof holes in my grass. I OWN horses and it ****es me off if they run across my front lawn and leave holes in it. Never mind poo and add insult to injury. 

A/ You should not have been on his lawn to begin with. If the road is not safe to ride without you trespassing on someone's property, then don't ride the roads. 

B/ You should have stuck around and offered to remove the poo to get it off his grass. 

C/ The argument that "It's good for the grass" is ....well.......poo. It is good for the grass and garden once it's been composted and broken down. Left in 3 piles it will burn his lawn. If it's broken down and spread in very small amounts while fresh it's not going to hurt the lawn, but uncomposted horse poo can kill off a lawn as quick as dog duty. It is, however, NOT your place to decide what kind of fertilizer he applies nor when. 

Pretty soon, you'll p*ss off every home owner along that road and they'll fence you out. That's not going to be very comfortable for you, is it?


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

I really don't see the huge deal about it. other horses poop all over the roads and beside the road all the time. Our horses have pooped in many lawns, driveways and lots of places. we kinda laugh about it some times as we ride off. no one has ever gotten mad before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

We ride on the roads all the time, though rarely if ever have to get off in folks yards. I don't usually get to worried about a pile in the road, I feel like in a rural community, its not a huge deal. However if my horse unloads in front of someones house I will generally pick it up with 1 exception, and that is in front of the local HSUS shelter operators house (long story). Our horses free graze in our yard most of the summer and obviously poop there, but if YOUR horse poops in my yard I expect YOU to take care of it.

As far as the attitude, there is a good chance if you were my daughter there would have been a good ol' fashion come to jesus encounter when this situation made it around to me.

Jim


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

alice1919 said:


> I really don't see the huge deal about it. other horses poop all over the roads and beside the road all the time. Our horses have pooped in many lawns, driveways and lots of places. we kinda laugh about it some times as we ride off. no one has ever gotten mad before.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what a bratty thing to say, maybe you should let your parents know that you and your friends were riding your horses through someones yard and they got mad because you were a snotty teenager and gave them lip about cleaning up after your pet, I'm sorry but people like you give english riders a bad name, with the snotty entitled, I'm better than you attitude, especially the ones where mommy and daddy bought them the horse, and they don't have to work at all for it


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

alice1919 said:


> I really don't see the huge deal about it. other horses poop all over the roads and beside the road all the time. Our horses have pooped in many lawns, driveways and lots of places. we kinda laugh about it some times as we ride off. no one has ever gotten mad before.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This, quite honestly, is obnoxious behavior. It doesn't matter if you don't see it as a big deal. It's not your yard. You do not get to decide what is and is not ok to dump there. Don't leave your stuff (whatever it may be) on other peoples property. It's not ok, and your arguments are childish. We were all taught at a young age that "If everyone else jumped off a bridge, it doesn't mean you should to.", So forget the whole "other people do it" argument. The fact that you haven't heard anyone else complain just means they haven't seen your horses pooping on their lawns. I guarantee some unhappy words have been said when the poop was discovered.

Bottom line, please learn to be a bit more mature about this in the future and realize the right things to do is to clean up any mess your horse leaves on someone else's property (whether you agree or not).


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Horses and their riders are expected by law to follow the same traffic rules as cars and bicycles and yes it would be great if more non-horse people/drivers realized that we have the right of way on the road and should be passed on the left. We all know that many drivers are very rude and practically run you off the road anyway. They don't seem to realize what a horse coming through their windshield will do-it's a lot worse than a tiny deer!

Next time, keep an eye out as to what is coming up behind you and stay on the berm of the road at all times. Try to _plan ahead_ also where you can move slightly off the road before those vehicles reach you, even if it's a ditch. Sometimes I even carry a long, brightly colored whip on the road side (and stick it out slightly when I know there is a car coming) to make drivers think twice before running us down. They seem to think a whip will scratch their cars and they move over.

Of course, going into a yard is a lot better than being run over but you should always do the right thing and return immediately after your ride to clean up and fix any holes your horse may have created. Horse poop on the road is no big deal as the vehicles smash it down and it goes back to nature but a big pile in a lawn is unacceptable to even us horse people!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I live in an upper-middle class suburb, and this is exactly the type of behavior that got horseback riding banned on all the trails in the area. :/


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I think we've beaten this one to death:wink:

Most people here have a problem with it, the OP doesn't, neither opinions are going to change.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I guess it'll be her issue when she gets slapped with a fine xD


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm 19 and don't live with my parents. well we have done it this long with little trouble, i kinda like when they poop in the subdivision they built rite on a trail we used to ride. We still ride thru to get to the trail,sometimes 5 or 6 riders will go. they don't care when the horse poops alover the place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

With that attitude I won't be surprised to see lose of that trail access very soon.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ok I'm out.. maybe if someone would discipline for that attitude you wouldn't act like that towards people, apparently the OP does not care that they caused someone anger/ and don't realize it may come to bite them in the rear when they start getting fines for riding horses there


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

No doubt there will be complaining when the city decides that because people don't have enough basic decency to clean up after themselves that horse riding is no longer allowed. OP does not understand why what she did and how she is behaving about it is immature and childish, I don't think we're going to change that based on her last post.

Most teenagers grow out of the "I know everything" phase eventually :wink:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

By 19 and living on her own I would have hoped she already grew out of it..
We don't clean poop off the trails (only horse/quad on private property), but we also don't stand there and leave a giant pile of it. If my horse poops on someone'a driveway (that was nice enough to give permission to ride on) I kick it off down to the road (well, where all the weeds are). If she poops going down the middle, I kick it off to the berm/birm of the road. It's not hard..If you're too lazy to get off your horse, you never should've gotten on in the first place, if you ask me.

And if you even rode with me (which, I wouldn't ride with someone who explained themselves like such) I'd drag you off your horse myself to get it off his manicured lawn. No one even wants to know what I'd do if my daughter (which I hope to never ever have) thought this was okay. That girl would never want to see another horse in her life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope the people in the subdivision complain and have you kicked out. Better yet, push to have the barn shut down. Everyone will know it was your fault.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, I'm not going to pile on to the OP. That's been done, apparently to no effect. It is incumbent on riders to know the laws of wherever they live. In Virginia, where I was raised, 15 feet from the edge of the road is public right of way. That is for public utilities or passersby. Other places differ. The issue was mentioned of city folks moving in next to farms and complaining about the noise, smell, and sight of animals, tractors, etc. This has caused a growing wave of "right to farm acts" being put through local and state legislatures. That doesn't change the fact that it is common courtesy to clean up after yourself.

Having said all that, I am glad that our ranch is in a place where the average family farm is still powered by draft animals. Feeder cows are routinely picketed alongside public roadways. Anyone who steps in a pile of manure is told that they should have been watching their step.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in an area where almost half the people have horses in their back yard. I grew up here and have seen it grow from somewhere that people used to ride down the highway and receive the right-of-way. Riding on the back road is still done and piles of poo are not uncommon. 

That being said, I have NEVER known anyone to ride through the yards of people they don't know, much less let their horses stand there and do their business in the yard (not many people have actual lawns here). We were raised to respect other people's property, regardless of who they are or where they are. Apparently the OP was not taught this. Makes me sad, really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

In the OP's defence, if she grew up with it never being an issue, never taught that she should take responsibility for it, then coming on here and saying that in future she will be more careful about it is a good thing. 

Lots of people grew up in rural areas that turned into subdivisions. The etiquette rules are very different, and have changed over the years even in rural areas. While I too agree that she and her friends need to learn the responsibility, she is now demonstrating that she is. Good for her.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> In the OP's defence, if she grew up with it never being an issue, never taught that she should take responsibility for it, then coming on here and saying that in future she will be more careful about it is a good thing.
> 
> Lots of people grew up in rural areas that turned into subdivisions. The etiquette rules are very different, and have changed over the years even in rural areas. While I too agree that she and her friends need to learn the responsibility, she is now demonstrating that she is. Good for her.


Did you read the OP's responses? She has given no indication that she will be changing her ways. She still doesn't see it as a big deal and has even said that she likes that the horses poop on other people's property.


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

If someone went through my yard on their horse, let said horse poop, and didn't offer to clean it up, I'd be fuming mad. Might even chuck it at the rider!

JK, sorta... But seriously. You're riding on private property. It's not okay to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think we should thank the original poster for putting up a topic that we are all so passionate about and move past her/him. What matters is that yes, horse riders are increasingly being pushed out. Being good neighbors and keeping our trails open is what is important here.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Either get off and kick it into the woods if there is such a spot, or go back and pick up after your ride. No excuses for leaving it on private property. Once you're paying your own mortgage and property taxes, it will make more sense to you. We have lost a lot of riding areas in CT due to this behavior. It only takes on horse hating property owner to start the snowball rolling down the hill. Please don't mess up riding for everybody in your area due to your actions.


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

No one has ever had there horse poo and just left it.I'm really suprised! i bet your not as inocent as you say. i see horse poop every where around here, there's a big trail/road ride with 20 to 30 riders. I've never seen one person young or old stop and kick poo away. they just ride off like its nothing and so do we.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

So wait - you rode past again, saw that it was still there and was quite a lot of poop and STILL didn't pick it up?! Wow.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The only time I leave poop is in an arena, in a stall/paddock, or on a trail in the middle of the mountains. Otherwise no, I haven't. 

That said, I don't really ride through neighborhoods, so I guess the situation is a bit different xD


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

alice1919 said:


> No one has ever had there horse poo and just left it.I'm really suprised! i bet your not as inocent as you say. i see horse poop every where around here, there's a big trail/road ride with 20 to 30 riders. I've never seen one person young or old stop and kick poo away. they just ride off like its nothing and so do we.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure, I don't bother to pick up after my horses while riding out on trails or in the pasture. However that's hardly the same as leaving your horse's excrement in someone's YARD.

I know that the replies on this thread are mostly not what you were wanting to hear, but it would benefit you to realize that a lot of folks are taking time out of their day to respond to this thread and to help you understand that it is generally NOT an acceptable thing to do. *Listen.* These folks know what they are talking about here.

To give everyone more attitude and claim that none of the people who responded are "not as innocent as (they) say" really shows how immature you are. By 19 I would have thought you'd have gotten over that "I know it all" teenage attitude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

O dear. On page 1 I tried to be considerate and understand that you (OP) are obviously very young and still learning. I am all for "still learning" if the individual wants to learn and is open to the appropriate behavior. We all were young at some point. Now I'm going to get serious. I have raised 4 children. All loving different sports. Team sports, quads, dirt bikes, horses, whatever. We taught each and every one to be considerate of their surroundings. How to behave on the trail, who has the right of way, etc. I'm proud of everyone one of them.

The sun does not rise and set on your whims! When you leave trash on someones private property, clean it up!

Is it ok to go to your friends house and leave soda cans, paper plates, chip bags, orange peels whatever all over the lawn? In the kitchen? In the bathroom, or bedroom? If you do, I'm embarrassed for you and your family. 

You think it's not a big deal? If it's not a big deal, then why not just clean it up to keep the peace with a "neighbor"? I can tell you why. You're lazy and self important. You are one of the hordes of young people that I am forced to hire and then get rid of.

You, have a long way to go to earn the right to have a horse. Be very careful. Someday someone may come by and leave a pile of trash on the hood of your car. But, it's no big deal, right?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have left poo on the road. yep. I don't always clean it up. rarely, in fact. the neighborhood is an equestrian neighborhood, and I am crossing the street to go into an equestrian park. if folks want to live there, they should understand what that means. 
on rare occasions I have had to ride on someone's lawn. I've been lucky in that the horse hasn't pooped there. but I always try to ride on the gravel , if possible.

one thing not mentioned in this general discussion is when homeowners take the land that is the county or city easement (anywhere from 8 to 20 feet) of land that abuts a road, they should not expect it to be "theirs" and they are mistaken to think so. we have a problem where people build play structures and lawns and garden right over the easement that runs under the large power lines. that is supposed to be a public thoroughfare. they say they will open their gates , if the power company needs them to, but us riders can no longer go down that trail. they are TAKING things that do not belong. in such a case, where they take equestrian land, I honestly can say that I don't feel too guilty leaving them a gift on the road.

To be truthful, equestrian days in semi-urban areas are very limited. we are on our way out, and we know it. it can make a person mad to see another barn demolished so that 10 more McMansions can be built, where the folks will turn up their noses at any manure smell. 

this isn't meant as a commentary on the OP's specific act, but my own experience.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I ride through our neighborhood, they are all dirt roads. There are probably about 10-12 houses on our 3 1/2 mile loop. I do not clean up my horse's poop when he goes in the road. It's the road. There are dead animals in the road that no one even cleans up. 75% of these houses we ride past have fields with horses in them so I am just not concerned. People wave and chat with us as we ride by and no one has ever mentioned the poop. In fact, usually by the time we ride the route again the poop has broken down and there is no trace of it from the last ride.

But you know what the difference to all of this is? IT IS NOT IN SOMEONE'S YARD! A yard is a whole different ball game. People here take baggies when they walk their dogs to pick up their dog's poop off of people's yards. It's just the courteous thing to do.


----------



## alice1919 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I'm sorry you all feel this way. i kinda thought u guys would see it my way. u can call my friends and i snotty teenagers i don't care. I'm riding rite now with one of the other girls, we rode by the imfamous lawn a few min ago and even she said that's a lot of poop with a little snicker. mabey when we are riding home we'll pay his lawn a visit.i didn't see the jerks car he's prolly at work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, what needs to be said has been said now. Time to put the thread to sleep.

Few messages in this thread have been edited since them have been personal-going, included cursing or other things like that. Please read our rules and Conscientious Etiquette Policy before posting. If one fails to follow rules or conscientious etiquette policy, messages will might be edited and sanctions (such as warnings, infractions or temporary or permanent bans) will be given.


----------

